# Anyone talk about Sabrina Online anymore?



## TotallyChello (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you though.


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

It looks interesting, being a skunk!

Though, I will say, I'd probably be a lot more interested if the lead character was male, but that's just me, and my own romantic tendencies. But it does look like it a well done comic, to be sure : )


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 4, 2017)

I actually remember liking it a lot back in the day, and even binge-reading the thing back when I checked it out for the first time (it was in 2010 or so), but it just doesn't hold up very well to stuff I eventually jumped to. From positives, I can say that artwork looks really good, especially for an independent webcomic. But the primary problem I see with it (which was perfectly addressed in "The Bad Webcomics Wiki" review, however caustic it may be) is a lack of identity that was so typical for webcomics of late 2000s and early 2010s - Eric W. Schwartz doesn't know what he wants for his comic to be, and constantly jumps from slice-of-life comedy, to porn jokes, to sudden drama, to romantic story, and as a result, the plot just feels all over the place. The problems with "sexual" tone are especially visible here - it's like Sabrina Online kinda wants to be horny and kinky with its humor, but afraids to go all the way through with it, so we have a confusing mish-mash between cute Garfield-type jokes and dildo gags. I guess that's why it kinda died out in public consciousness - there are just much better webcomics out there, including anthro ones, and SO lost the audience to the competition over time.

Still perfectly readable though, if there's nothing better to do - not "Las Lindas" or "Jack" level of atrocity, that's for sure.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 4, 2017)

I love Sabrina Online! I actually met Max Blackrabbit (the artist who created Zig Zag) at a convention a few years ago.


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> ...so we have a confusing mish-mash between cute Garfield-type jokes and dildo gags.



*giggles*

That really does sum it up very nicely! It seems this is a sort of peril, that many furry comics face, now that I consider it, but you worded it very well : )


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> *giggles*
> 
> That really does sum it up very nicely! It seems this is a sort of peril, that many furry comics face, now that I consider it, but you worded it very well : )


I wrote a lot of reviews back in the day (althrough Russian-language ones), so I'm kinda good at that, thank you a lot .u.


----------



## Simo (Dec 5, 2017)

Also, at first I thought this was about Sabrina, the Teenage Witch. Oddly I was rather a huge fan of that show, especially the first 3 to 4 seasons...I loved the cat, Salem, and also that horrible brat that was Sabrina's enemy, Libby Chessler.


----------

